# DIY Rat Cages



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all! My boyfriend is going to build me a rat cage soon but I have no idea what I really want yet! I was hoping all of you who have cages that you built or have had built custom, could post pictures of your cages so I could get some ideas. I'm thinking I wanna repurpose an old cupboard. That seems to be the way to go. But any ideas help! I wanna make this the best cage possible for my little babes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

There's quite a few threads around, if you do a quick search. 

This is my cage: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?154449-Dog-crate-mansion!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks. That's an awesome cage! I actually have a huge dog crate that I have been trying to think of how to turn it into a cool cage!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shannon6987 (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's the custom cage my sweet hubby built for our boys, I love it!! Also, check out the dapper rat website, look under cages, there are some great ones on there!!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Shannon6987 said:


> Here's the custom cage my sweet hubby built for our boys, I love it!! Also, check out the dapper rat website, look under cages, there are some great ones on there!!
> View attachment 114834




Wow thats an awesome cage!! Its huge! I bet your babies love it. Now i just need to get my hands on an old cabinet or wardrobe.


----------



## Shannon6987 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks, I really think my husband (who is a retired mechanic, not carpenter!) outdid himself! My four boys do love it, we have added a small access door on the bottom level since this pic was taken so that I don't have four rats clamoring to get out every time I feed them! LOL


----------



## Shannon6987 (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh, and btw, on this cage, he started from scratch, I was thinking or repurposing an old dresser we have, but we couldn't make that work. He made this from some scrap lumber and paneling that he had in his shop.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Shannon6987 said:


> Oh, and btw, on this cage, he started from scratch, I was thinking or repurposing an old dresser we have, but we couldn't make that work. He made this from some scrap lumber and paneling that he had in his shop.


Oh my goodness!! Then he did a realllyyy good job. I thought it was an old wardrobe or something. It is pretty enough to be!! You've got a good husband there! haha


----------



## Shannon6987 (Jan 2, 2014)

kenzierey said:


> Oh my goodness!! Then he did a realllyyy good job. I thought it was an old wardrobe or something. It is pretty enough to be!! You've got a good husband there! haha


 Thanks, I was really impressed! The funny thing is, I just got it in my head one day after seeing a cute little hairless rat in a pet shop, that I would like to have a rat as a pet. I've never owned them before, so I started researching and learning all I could about them. I told my husband right after Christmas that I wanted 2 pet rats for my birthday (Feb. 15th). Three days later, he had made this cage from the ground up!! I set about gathering everything I needed for the rats, and found a man a couple of hours away from my home that sold pet rats. We loaded up and went to pick out two boys on New Year's Eve, I came home with 4 boys!! LOL No complaints from hubby about WHY would I want rats, WHY would I get 4, WHY did he spend his time building a cage, etc. he's just great! When I told my Mom I was getting rats and that my hubby was building a cage for them, her exact words to me were, "Shannon, don't ever tell that man you want an elephant, because I swear, he'd figure out a way to get you one!" LOL


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Shannon6987 said:


> Thanks, I was really impressed! The funny thing is, I just got it in my head one day after seeing a cute little hairless rat in a pet shop, that I would like to have a rat as a pet. I've never owned them before, so I started researching and learning all I could about them. I told my husband right after Christmas that I wanted 2 pet rats for my birthday (Feb. 15th). Three days later, he had made this cage from the ground up!! I set about gathering everything I needed for the rats, and found a man a couple of hours away from my home that sold pet rats. We loaded up and went to pick out two boys on New Year's Eve, I came home with 4 boys!! LOL No complaints from hubby about WHY would I want rats, WHY would I get 4, WHY did he spend his time building a cage, etc. he's just great! When I told my Mom I was getting rats and that my hubby was building a cage for them, her exact words to me were, "Shannon, don't ever tell that man you want an elephant, because I swear, he'd figure out a way to get you one!" LOL


Dang! You are one lucky lady! He's definitely a keeper. Lol




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

